# What If the Land and Oceans on Earth Switched Places?



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Don M. (Jul 24, 2021)

The land and oceans "switching places" would mean the end of life, as we know it.  However, this is quite unlikely.  A more realistic scenario is the rising of the oceans, due to the planet warming, and the impact that will have in the future.  Most climate scientists agree that at some point in the future, the U.S. will lose about 17% of its present land mass...and low lying coastal cities along the Gulf coast, and Eastern seaboard, and all of Florida, will be under water.  

This will result in the loss of trillions of dollars of real estate, and infrastructure, and 10's of millions of coastal residents will be forced to migrate further inland.  That will create chaos like we've never seen before.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)

The Oceans and land exchanging places was never a likely scenario, just an interesting hypothetical question.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 24, 2021)

Climb an ocean, swim to the top of a mountain?


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Jul 24, 2021)

An interesting trivia fact: the land area that comprises North America, South America, Europe, Asia, Africa, Australia, and Antarctica would all fit on the surface of Mars. So if humans ever colonize that planet, that is the vast amount of territory that is available for exploration. 






​


----------



## drifter (Jul 24, 2021)

We’d have more space.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)

Most of the land would dry up and drinking water would become priceless!  Earth would become another Mars......maybe save us the trip.


----------



## drifter (Aug 14, 2021)

We'd  have to learn to swim.


----------

